# Paar Fragen zur prüfung



## tomek1983 (12. Mai 2009)

hi leute und zwar hab ich bald prüfung und bin am lernen nur paar sachen verstehe ich nicht so ganz, vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen..
Prüfung ist in NRW .
Oder kommt vielleicht einer aus 48231 Warendorf der mir das zeigen kann.
Und zwar:
1. Geht es um Vorfach . Wie viel kleiner muss es immer sein zu der Hauptschnur?

2.Hechtrute:  wie ist es gemeint mit den 2Wirbel am stahlvorfach?

3.Dorschrute : Wie sieht ein meereswirbel aus?

4. aalrute : Laufblei wie erkenn ich es richtig ?(an dem gewicht von 60g oder ?)

5.Schwinspitzenrute Grundblei wie erkenn ich das?

Danke schon mal im vorraus , wie gesagt vielleicht kommt einer hier aus WAF oder hat bilder..|kopfkrat:m#c


----------

